# Shame on the Ontario SPCA!



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I am beyond disgusted with my local branch of the Ontario Humane Society in Newmarket. As of today they will begin euthanizing 350 animals, dogs, cats, and small cage pets due to an outbreak of ringworm. See the full news report at 
OSPCA to euthanize 350 animals at York Region shelter - thestar.com
The shelter has had a ringworm outbreak during the past month and has not been able to contain it. What kind of lousy shelter management practices allow this to happen? This shelter is spacious, very new, up-to-date with a large rural property. So their problem somehow got out of control but the solution is to put down every animal in the shelter!!!! Yes, ringworm is highly contagious but is treatable, and no animal suffering from ringworm alone with no other diseases co-existing should be put down for this. The Ontario SPCA, of which this shelter is a branch, raises millions of dollars yearly and branches are well funded. They have rejected pleas from their volunteers to foster and treat animals at home. Not too much creative problem-solving going on here! Anyone wishing to direct a comment to this "animal welfare" organization can email [email protected]


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I read this in the paper this morning. Very sad.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I couldn't believe it either...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

thats disturbing!!!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

ludicrous do they also know that ringworm can stay dormant for years in wood etc glad i didnt work there few years back when i caught ringworm off some horses!!!! (only one patch cleared up in a week!)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Disgusting. RIP poor helpless fur babys.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Very, very sad. I'm sure many of the animals there are amazing... Unfortunately that is the price of irresponsible owners who cause pet overpopulation. 

Rest in Paradise, there's no fear, no pain, no cages and no suffering in Heaven.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:teary: :teary: :teary: this is not right


----------



## Zack007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Another poor excuse for the OSPCA to do a yearly "clean up" in the shelter!


----------



## shepsmum (Aug 1, 2007)

I personally have no use for the ospca. We tried to adopt a cat a couple years ago and were denied as our purebred german shepherd wasn't fixed. Told us it was their policy. I was rather dumbfounded.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

shepsmum said:


> I personally have no use for the ospca. We tried to adopt a cat a couple years ago and were denied as our purebred german shepherd wasn't fixed. Told us it was their policy. I was rather dumbfounded.


I gave up on them when they told me I had to fill out a form and go through a screening in order to take a dog out to the walk area to see if we were even compatible.
I drove all the way to Tenn to get Loki instead.
This stupidity belongs right up there with the Toronto H.S. During an investigation this past winter there was a "Humane" ? trap found in the attic with a muffified body of a cat. Poor thing died with it's teeth on the bars trying to break out.
Who is policing these institutes? Shameful!


----------

